# Lets see your



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

SA Mil-Specs what you did to them and why. Like I said in a previous post, I am purchasing one and well I am going to "customise" it to my likings. I am just curious to see what and why you all did what you did to yours.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*DJ's Mil-Spec*

This is mine. Not a lot done to it really. I redid the trigger and changed the spur hammer for the match one in it now. Also replaced the grip safety with a beaver tail so it handles a little easier. The slide has been fit to the fame and it does have a full length guide rod and 22# recoil spring. The Elk grips were hand made by a retired military guy, they are dyes with a blue that never turns out the same way twice so they are pretty original. I had a set of Sanbar Stag but they are on another pistol. I like the elk on this one more anyway :smt023 I don't shoot it near as much as I used to but when it does come out of the nifty wooden Springfield Mil Spec box it never lets me down.

Anyway..Here you go..
























It isn't the prettiest one out there but it'll get it done and do it well every time. I wouldn't get rid of it for anything. I've had it for quite a while now. I told the wife that one goes in the ground with me..She wasn't happy about that but I explained all about the undead in grave yards:anim_lol:


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I know I want to change the spur to skeleton hammer like yours. By changing the grip safety was that more for the fit per you?What did you do to the front site? Is that a nitesiter or a paint. Also the sites on the one i am purchasing are not nearly as big as yours almost like a GI. I may be mistaken but The guy selling me it said its Mil-spec, But the box say GI .45 Mil-Spec. So I am guessing it is a standard GI in a Mil-Spec size.. possibly.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I changed the grip safety mainly because after shooting a couple hundred rounds your hand is not as tired with the wider face taking that recoil rather than one that is about 1/3 the size. I just used Testers Model paint on the front sight on that one. I have since been using this sight paint kit I got from midway. It has several colors that rare rather easy to see or glow in the dark depending which one I use.

A Springfield Mil- Spec usually has bigger sights than the GI model and many will have the flared lowered ejection port. I've seen some older ones that didn't but really things like thiose sights are pretty easy to change. to ones like on mine. Mine was an American made pistol so it's old enough to have that going for it but I really don't see any difference between my 45 and my 9mm that has the Brazil stamp on the bottom of the dust cover on the frame. Both are excellent shooters. Aw Shucks..Here's the 9mm..it's a little more dressed up:smt1099


----------

